# question about ho



## mvmtoys (Dec 3, 2009)

I currently have a 0-27 lionel and really like the o scale stuff, but after looking at everything that is avaliable for ho and the cost I am thinking about getting into ho, also just seems like you can do so much more with ho in a smaller area. Ok to my questions I have looking at some I guess you would call it ready to run kits by companies like bachman, should I go ahead and spend the extra money and get one that is DCC, I dont really understand the difference but seems to be a pretty big deal from what I have read? will regular locos run on the dcc set up? Just want to make a smart purchase.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. DCC has many advantages like the ability to run multiple trains on the same track at different speeds. DC engines are not going to run on a DCC setup. DCC engines will run on a DC track. I started with DC and have now switched to DCC. In the process I had to convert my DC engines to DCC (I added decoders that had sound as well). I only had a few engines so it was not a huge deal for me. Cost is the main reason many still run DC i.e. the cost of the controller and the cost of adding decoders in DC engines. 
I have a bunch of o scale trains from my father but I model HO scale for the same reasons you stated.
Hope this helps.
-Art


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Some DCC locomotives will not run on DC unless the CV value that looks for DC power is activated. DC locos can run on DCC, but only if the DCC controller supports that. Digitrax does support it, using address 0 or 00. 

That said, when a DC loco is on a DCC track, the motor will "whistle" or hum loudly, because it is being fed AC power, which is not really good for a DC motor, as the motor moves back and forth slightly, but rapidly. If you look at one with the shell off, the motor looks like it is vibrating.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

mvmtoys said:


> I have looking at some I guess you would call it ready to run kits by companies like bachman, should I go ahead and spend the extra money and get one that is DCC, I dont really understand the difference but seems to be a pretty big deal from what I have read?.


Yes if you are just starting out with HO. Go DCC. I have not heard of any one that has DCC going back to DC. I run both (Never at the same time) DC and DCC. 




mvmtoys said:


> will regular locos run on the dcc set up? Just want to make a smart purchase.


Some will, but it is not good for them. It is easy to set up a layout that can switch between DC and DCC.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

You will not be sorry if you decide to go DCC. There are way more things you can do with DCC. The starter sets that have DCC are very limited in function. If you decide to go DCC I think your money is better spent on a full fledged DCC controller like Digitrax or NCE. I don't want to refuel a discussion about which is best (it's like discussing politics or religion). I bought an NCE power cab and added a USB interface so I could run my trains by my laptop with the free JMRA software. I use the free version of WiThrottle to run my trains wirelessly with my iPhone. These are some examples of the almost endless possibilities you have with DCC.


----------



## mvmtoys (Dec 3, 2009)

thank you all for the info, man I sure have alot to learn and I am a little overwhelmed at the moment with all the info, but that is what this forum is for right? Looks like I am going to go DCC, dont see any reason not to. I will do some more research and see if I can swing going with something like a digitrax right off the jump. I would rather spend the money once then have to upgrade later. But then again the whole reason for me not following my original plan and switching from o gauge was to make it more affordable. Wait until the wife hears I need another train set lol. Hopeing one day I can model o gauge as well we will see. Keep the info coming and thanks again


----------

